# Iron ranch vintage bicycle swap meet -september 20th ....



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Sep 8, 2014)

it's time for the iron ranch vintage bicycle swap meet ....september 20th ...be there! 
Tim the skid .....


----------



## dave the wave (Sep 8, 2014)

here ya go.i thought you guys could use some help. http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/bik/4658915816.html


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Sep 9, 2014)

*Help...*

Ride- on !  Thanks ...let's get a roll count..who's going?  Marco?


----------



## Boris (Sep 9, 2014)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> Ride- on !  Thanks ...let's get a roll count..who's going?  Marco?




I'll be there with some pre and postwar CW, Colson, and Schwinn parts, some prewar rims, a girls 24" Colson, and maybe a couple of other complete Schwinns.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm going... will probably bring a few bikes to sell.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Sep 9, 2014)

*all roads lead to "IRON RANCH"*

You'yah count me in ......bd


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 9, 2014)

I was hoping to go up, but don't think I can get the days off.

Can you guys please keep an eye out for 36-37 Colson bikes & bits for me??:o


----------



## Hobo Bill (Sep 9, 2014)

*look out # 1*

Hey Mike between Derek and me we'll buy all 37 colson s--t...........


----------



## Shawn Michael (Sep 9, 2014)

*Iron Ranch*

Me and StPeter are going. We plan on bring parts and bikes to sell and or trade. It should be lots of fun.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 9, 2014)

*I'm in....*

I'll be rolling in friday night with a trailer full of bikes, parts, and memorabilia to sell. But I'm mainly going to pay homage to the fabulous Mr. Marko.


----------



## Boris (Sep 9, 2014)

Tim the Skid said:


> But I'm mainly going to pay homage to the fabulous Mr. Marko.




Thank you Tim. "Swap Meet Homage Special" is only $49.95. And just let me take this opportunity to remind anyone else who wants to pay homage to me, that this is strictly a CA$H only proposition, as I don't take paypal.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 9, 2014)

*alternate forms of payment*

Would you accept a brick of food bank cheese and a 6 pack of PBR as a substitute for monetary compensation?


----------



## eazywind (Sep 17, 2014)

Looks like the weather is cooperating this year. Idaho will be represented again this year


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Sep 17, 2014)

Sounds like its going to be a good one. Wish I could make it.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Sep 17, 2014)

*the colson sedan*

*Homage:* _"historical" formal public acknowledgment of feudal allegiance._ 

Napoleon, Nietzsche and Oliver Wendell Holmes were sitting lazily around a bicycle swap meet table. Napoleon said “Glory is fleeting, but obscurity is forever, imagination rules the world.” Nietzsche's eye brows furrowed as he shot back “Whoever knows he is deep, strives for clarity; whoever would like to appear deep to the crowd, strives for obscurity. For the crowd considers anything deep if only it cannot see to the bottom..." Napoleon listened intently with hand inside his jacket. "The crowd is so timid and afraid of going into the water.” Nietzsche concluded. Finally  Holmes chimed in "There is no friend like an old friend who has shared our morning days, no greeting like his welcome, no homage like his praise."

They all sat reminiscing in front of the Dave Marko exhibit. Reminiscent of an old fashioned circus fortune teller, Dave sat cross legged, and appeared to levitate over the spectators by invisible means, a turban wrapped around his head. An enshrined "MAKE OFFER" sign was hanging around his neck. In his waiting palm, opened four coin slots. The other hand faced outward into a mudra of peace. Cracked old paint, a slight mona lisa grin, and the aura of a bicycle carnival meets the genii of sinbad. Napoleon thought back wistfully to the time he blew the nose off the sphinx... Nietzsche was busy focusing on not scratching his syphilis, and Oliver Wendell Holmes, enjoying breakfast as much as he did, explained to Nietzsche the astringent qualities of his nettle tea.

A small child appeared from the crowd on a tricycle, Napoleon silently hushed Nietzsche and Holmes conversation to behold the child pedaling up to the levitating figure of Marko. The boy removed a large old fashioned piggy bank from his buttoned coat, and smashed it on the ground before them. Napoleon smiled broadly, Nietzsche flinched, and Holmes reached into his own pocket to feel for change. The boy laughed, picking up a few quarters, to place them in the slots of Marko's hand which snapped closed surprising the boy who checked the tips of his fingers. The closed fist slowly opened, revealing the coins vanished, as if by sleight of hand.

A blue mystical smoke escaped from Marko's mouth. The smell of ozone filled the air, and the crackle of electricity in old wires could be heard. Dave's eyes seemed to sparkle, fizzle out, and then suddenly flicker to life. A click, a whirling sound, and suddenly in a deep ominous voice "OFFER ACCEPTED" shook the ground. There was no doubt about it, Dave Marko would speak, a fortune would be told, mysteries would unfold. The boy laughed and danced up and down clapping his hands, the crowd behind him stilled and turned in anticipation, and the three historical figures looked at each other in astonishment.


----------



## vancruiser (Sep 18, 2014)

I've got cash in my pocket and I'm convoying down with a bunch of crazy Canadians... Bring out yer rust!!  Can't wait!!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 19, 2014)

Trailer is loaded. Ice chest is full. 5 am departure time. See you there!


----------

